
Inititiave Q - jm777
Initiative Q is an attempt by ex-PayPal guys to create a new payment system instead of payment cards that were designed in the 1950s. The system uses its own currency, the Q, and to get people to start using the system once it&#x27;s ready they are allocating Qs for free to people that sign up now (the amount drops as more people join - so better to join early). Signing up is free and they only ask for your name and an email address. There&#x27;s nothing to lose but if this payment system becomes a world leading payment method your Qs can be worth a lot. If you missed getting bitcoin seven years ago, you wouldn&#x27;t want to miss this.<p>Here is my invite link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;initiativeq.com&#x2F;invite&#x2F;6bSCVHwe-<p>This link will stop working once I’m out of invites. Let me know after you registered, because I need to verify you on my end.
======
jm777
Some confuse Initiative Q with a pyramid scheme. Pyramid schemes collect money
from new members and distribute it to earlier members. Since no one pays for
joining Q, it is not a pyramid scheme.Some people are concerned about privacy
- you'll only need to provide your name and email address, and your
information cannot be used for marketing. You can even provide an email
address you don’t use often, as long as you’re sure you can access it in the
future. Initiative Q in the press:
[https://www.bitrates.com/news/p/initiative-q-is-not-a-
scam-n...](https://www.bitrates.com/news/p/initiative-q-is-not-a-scam-not-a-
cryptocurrency-founder-saar-wilf-sheds-some-light)
[https://theconversation.com/initiative-q-is-not-the-new-
bitc...](https://theconversation.com/initiative-q-is-not-the-new-bitcoin-but-
heres-why-the-idea-has-value-106148)
[https://twitter.com/InitiativeQ](https://twitter.com/InitiativeQ)

